# 2019 Halloween Thread (Yes.....It's Almost Here Again.....YAY....)



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Killer Sofa.....The Movie


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## JGalt

I'm going as a Russian troll...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Manonthestreet

Sorry you're too late, its Christmas at Hobby Lobby


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Manonthestreet said:


> Sorry you're too late, its Christmas at Hobby Lobby


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

SCARY STORIES TO TELL IN THE DARK - Season of the Witch Trailer featuring Lana Del Rey


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Check out the shadowy figure in the distance........


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*INTERESTING SCARY LINKS ON THE WEB
*
20 Ghost Books to Haunt Your Days (and Nights)

Ghost stories, haunted places, demonic possession, cryptozoology, and paranormal encounters.

12 'Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark' That Still Disturb Us As Adults


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Vampire killing kit.....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


>



pics like that on depicting Halloween and the one with spock with the black cat,now THOSE i enjoy,those others of movie trailers though just turn my stomach cause it just reminds me that halloween represents all the evil that goes on in this world. we could so much have done without the videos.those videos? really?


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics like that on depicting Halloween and the one with spock with the black cat,now THOSE i enjoy,those others of movie trailers though just turn my stomach cause it just reminds me that halloween represents all the evil that goes on in this world. we could so much have done without the videos.those videos? really?
Click to expand...

I agree......spooky is nice....murder and gore....not so much.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## JoeMoma

mudwhistle said:


>


Talk about having a boner.......


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeMoma said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about having a boner.......
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Australia during Spider migration season.......


----------



## mudwhistle

Stone house in Germany......


----------



## HenryBHough

Just saw Obama-in-a-doctor's-jacket costumes at 60% off because there isn't a kid alive who remembers the terror he struck in the hearts of the unborn at the time.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Sort of looks like the Truck in "Jeepers Creepers"....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April

mudwhistle said:


> Australia during Spider migration season.......


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Hogwarts Express....


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

OK..a Potter Pic:


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

mudwhistle said:


>


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## beautress

Masks​In American Colonial churches, they used the idea of the scary mask to teach people not to be afraid of anything on the earth, especially children, so that when it came their turn to die, they would not be afraid of death, even. This was important from the time people arrived on ships due to the abysmal average age of death:

In 1607, the ship Susan Constant discharged l05 passengers; six months later, two-thirds were dead.

Between l607 and l624, 6,000-10,000 colonists arrived; but only l,275 remained alive.​It's starting to rain here, so I'll leave the death rate tables to your perusal because my computer goes down when full rains starts.

Info here: Digital History

A kind of synopsis on death details for earliest colonists in chart form: Demographic Conditions in the En

It was deemed very important that the colonists faced things as bravely as possible, considering how poor their odds of survival were after the first two boats left their human cargo and went back to get more.

Some masks of today from bing:
























Edit: should have been two boats, not tow boats. 

​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## beautress

More scary masks:


----------



## beautress

Even more...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## April

I neeeeeed this!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*LOUISVILLE, Ky.* - A Kentucky man has decorated his Jeep in a terrifying way this spooky season.

Andrew Johnson told FOX 35 that he has been designing and building themed jeeps for about six years. He has two Jeeps, which he changes the theme of about every three months. Some previous themes include the 'Resident Evil' movie, the 'Nightmare Before Christmas' movie, and Shark Week.  Man scares drivers after decorating his Jeep after 'It' movie


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Truly scary picture of the Osmonds.......


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## task0778

It's October!  Guess what?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## skye

anything like that....and It can be even worse than that...

fun fun fun lol


----------



## skye




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Apparently a good place to buy witches garb....vintage


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April

​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## task0778

Geez mister, all I wanted was a little candy.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

The Pilgremess


----------



## April

The Great Child and Dire Mother


----------



## April




----------



## April

The Jackal (my fave)


----------



## April

The Juggernaut


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

b


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Intolerant




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## norwegen

Oops, I forgot to turn on my front light.

Oh, well. More candy for me.


----------



## skye

that would be one  costume.....


----------



## skye

lol like Kim Kardashian?


----------



## skye

I don't know...this may be?


----------



## skye

lol with a wall attached to the costume!


----------



## skye

A novel costume....  very 2019.....like Epstein Island my dears! ..................aaaaaahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Intolerant




----------



## Intolerant

skye said:


> lol like Kim Kardashian?


Ghetto bootay.


----------



## the other mike

Manonthestreet said:


>


I may try this sometime.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


>









i am going to keep this thread alive with these photos.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


>


----------



## LA RAM FAN

everytime i hear the word Halloween,its impossible not to think of this guy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of which,when is hollywood ever going to get around to having THIS guy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









fight THIS guy? Its long overdue that they meet up and settle it.











wouldnt the fight last  SEVERAL months since neither can die?


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> everytime i hear the word Halloween,its impossible not to think of this guy.


Same for Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## skye

Halloween is over


----------



## Disir

mudwhistle 

Is it too early for the 2020 thread?  You gotta lead the way out of 2020 and give us something to look forward to.


----------



## the other mike

Disir said:


> mudwhistle
> 
> Is it too early for the 2020 thread?  You gotta lead the way out of 2020 and give us something to look forward to.


Dollar stores are already shipping in the costumes made in the Philippines & Chinese candy, ...why not ?


----------



## Disir

Angelo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle
> 
> Is it too early for the 2020 thread?  You gotta lead the way out of 2020 and give us something to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> Dollar stores are already shipping in the costumes made in the Philippines & Chinese candy, ...why not ?
Click to expand...


My fall boots are on the way. Let's roll this out already.


----------

